# New and returning TV shows you are looking forward to (Sept 2014)



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2014)

As ever I have attempted to create a thread with a descriptive title. My TV calendar of choice ( http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/ ) is showing me a nice field of green names which means it is new TV series season.

Basically week 1 and I break one of my main rules (do not watch new shows until they have a series or two out and/or have been cancelled), however it did give me the utterly gloriously cheesy "Scorpion". A couple of years ago a hacker conference (I think it was 28c3) had a video composed of all the various "Hollywood wants to use a computer" badness and played them back to back... this was like one whole show of that, all watched over by metal terminator.

Other than that I am not really sure. I will probably work my way up to being enthused about The Blacklist and Person of Interest, any other shows are more likely to be "because I saw the previous ? series and they have not completely gone to shit".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

Person of Interest airs tonight. Aww yeah, son!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 23, 2014)

Person of Interest and the Blacklist for me and that's about it I suppose. The first episode of Gotham looked ok-ish, so I'll be keeping up with that for a bit until it becomes garbage.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2014)

Gravity Falls has been in top form with its second season; all 5 episodes so far have been great. I can't wait for Disney to stretch out the schedule for another year.

Otherwise, there's not much of interest at the moment. I'll continue my way through JoJo, catch up on Space Dandy, and... I dunno, watch True Detective, I guess.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Stuff I will watch regularly: Castle, Person of Interest, The Blacklist, probably Sleepy Hollow (John Noble's apparently part of the main cast this season, which is cool) and Arrow

Stuff I will try for a few episodes: Gotham, Agents of SHIELD (the last half-dozen episodes of the first season redeemed it, but if it can't keep the momentum I'll probably drop it), Flash

Stuff I'll probably watch even though it stopped being good years ago: The Mentalist, probably NCIS for background noise

Stuff that shouldn't have been cancelled last season: Almost Human, Warehouse 13

Stuff that Yahoo! had best not fuck up: Community

Too much free time on my hands: Yes


EDIT: Actually, my antenna only receives NBC and Fox so I suppose it's time to cut out NCIS entirely.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2014)

Person of Interest
Homeland


homeland ended with a bhang.. cant "brloody" wait.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 12, 2014)

I watch NFL football, Big Bang Theory, The Blacklist, Chicago Fire (background watching mostly), and The Walking Dead


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Brooklyn nine nine is the only thing I really watch anymore. 

I never thought I would say this but man, I wish they would let Community die.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Brooklyn nine nine is the only thing I really watch anymore.
> 
> I never thought I would say this but man, I wish they would let Community die.


 

I can agree on Community. I really started to dislike it last season. I don't know if I can really explain why, though. It just started getting on my nerves with all the meta stuff.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 29, 2014)

I only really like shows with a science fiction element to it without being "gritty" or taking itself too seriously. So the only shows I'm looking forward to are Legend of Korra and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series. I'd love to see a new show along the lines of Star Trek or a decent cartoon series like Young Justice, but the future looks grim for my tastes.


----------

